# Chronarch 50mg drag



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, I noticed my drag was very loose. Even when cranked down maxed out, I could easily pull it out. 

I like to think of myself as competent putting my reels together but this time around I put the little washers in wrong, not (). That was my main issue. Not sure how I managed that. 

However, when cranked down the drag is much better now. It's good to fish with now but it doesn't get as tight as it should. 

I installed some of the carbon drag washers and greased them. I have never noticed a decrease in drag strength until the carbon washers. Should I have put grease on them? I can't think of any reason the drag would not be as tight as it should.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://forums.tackletour.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16068

I know they did a review before and I swear it was around 3 KG of pull.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I just played with my 51MG with stock drags and a Cu101B with Carbontex drags. Pretty sure they use the same size gears, therefore the same size drags. Anyways, the 101B was MUCH harder to pull.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you can put the washers in either way () or )( , you do not have to use very much grease on the carbontx washers just light coat of drag grease not a regular grease.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

trout250 said:


> you can put the washers in either way () or )( , you do not have to use very much grease on the carbontx washers just light coat of drag grease not a regular grease.


Not true. The preferred way is (). This applies more pressure on the drag than )(. Or so I was told. I can tell when I put the washers in wrong.

To the OP, use just a little drag grease. Don't over grease.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This may sound too obvious, but if the new drag washers are considerably thinner than the old ones, your star drag will run out of threads to tighten drag before you get enough friction. If that is the case, try 1 extra drag washer to build up the thickness.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This may sound too obvious, but if the new drag washers are considerably thinner than the old ones, your star drag will run out of threads to tighten drag before you get enough friction. If that is the case, try 1 extra drag washer to build up the thickness.


They do look rather thin I thought.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

almost every new reel that i break apart has the washers )( from factory, i always put them back () as this is my preferred choice for all of our reels.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I work on a few reels in Corpus and on one occasion I put the washers in like )( and the inside one pushed the bearing in against the key washer, so we don't do that any more,,


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Apparently my reel doesn't like these kind of drag washers. Went and saw the nice feller at FTU and he sold me what he calls "carbon" washers. Drag gets so tight now you can't pull it out. These pictured were referred to as "carbon" washer on ebay.

I had 17' trout taking my weak drag a few days ago...:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It wasn't you at all! It was the drag washers.


----------

